# a "part" in the forehead quills???



## HodgepodgeHedgehog (Apr 3, 2011)

okay, so i was playing w/ my hedgie when i noticed that he actually has a PART in his forehead quills. when i took a closer look, i realized that there was actually a portion of his skin (where his "part" is) where he doesn't have ANY quills!!!! anyway, my question is: is that normal, or does it indicate that i should get him checked out???


----------



## olamina (Dec 1, 2009)

My Puff has that too, after her final quilling it was even more obvious. I hope it's normal too!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

It is completely normal. This little part allows the hedgies to roll into a complete, spiky ball, if I remember correctly


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

A reverse mohawk :lol: very normal.


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

it seems more pronounced with some hedgehogs more than others I find


----------



## HodgepodgeHedgehog (Apr 3, 2011)

okay, good, i'm glad i don't have to worry about it *phew*!!! just wanted to check and make sure, is all.


----------



## steven (May 3, 2011)

i think its really cute cause it kinda looks like they have spiky eyebrows haha


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm pretty sure it's normal. Bulu has a really severe bald line , and then 2 bald line/patches behind her ears. XP She's practically bald.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

i, too, was shocked by this when i got my first APH as ELHs do not have the reverse mohawk. (Larry T - that's always what i call it too!  ) i had no idea it was normal until i looked around (was working at a rescue effort ) & they all had it & a little lightbulb went off. not sure why the some species do & some don't...

***ELH - Egpytian Long Eared


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Rivoli- I noticed that on the video of Henry eating his sweet 'taters! That he didn't have a reverse mohawk. Also, his quill line is so different from our other hedgies - it's pointy, like a widows peak! I don't get to see many ELH, it was exciting.  

Zoey's reverse mohawk is more pronounced than Cholla's. Since she still doesn't like her face rubbed, I like to rub my finger up & down her reverse mohawk. I think she's starting to like it.


----------



## JMag8886 (Jan 23, 2014)

The part in the quills above a hedgehogs eyes is what allows them to roll into a defensive ball to protect themselves [or to hibernate]. If you notice your hedgies bum will have a point of quills that line up perfectly with the part on the head. When they roll into a ball these two quill spots form together like a puzzle and make your hedgie into a complete sphere of spikes.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

That's true, but please look at the date of a thread before you post to it. This thread is from 3 years ago & already resolved, so doesn't really need to be added to.  Bumping up very old threads can confuse people.


----------

